
Why are some of the Web's ugliest sites also the most popular? - wglb
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/02/17/why-are-some-of-the-ugliest-sites-on-the-web-also-the-most-popular/
======
ominous
They meant to say "functional" instead of "ugly" ? Or "with a focus on content
versus design"?

------
pif
Because they provide valuable content and they don't need to provide empty
nice design as well.

